# Your Country's/City Residential Landmark



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

just wandering what is ur city/country most stylish,exclusive,highest,landmark,icon aprtment/condominium?

Such as:

Singapore - The Sail @ Marina Bay (world tallest 10 apartment in the world)
- River Gate (Singapore first residential landmark)

Australia/Melbourne - Eureka (world tallest apartment)

Indonesia/Jakarta - The Peak (world tallest twin apartment)

Malaysia/Kuala Lumpur - The Troika


please post the website and renderings or pics

thanks!


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

THE PEAK - JAKARTA

Website:www.thepeak-sudirman.com

Pics:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

THE SAIL @ MARINA BAY

Pics:


















RIVER GATE

Website:http://www.rivergate.com.sg/

Pics:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

THE TROIKA KUALA LUMPUR

Website:www.troika.com.my

Pics:


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

The Montevideo, Rotterdam.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Montevideo, Rotterdam.


----------



## bziherl (Nov 2, 2003)

Not really something special, but still:

Tallest residental building in Europe when built in 1933: Neboticnik in Ljubljana:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong? Definitely The Highcliff and Summit! What other city on earth can you find a 73 and 69 storie high-rise condo on a hillslope?

Highcliff & Summit


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Remarkably tall and thin. I'd be a bit scared being on the top floor in high winds. Seems like it could flip over!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Chicago's residential landmark? I'd say a number of things could qualify. The Hancock Center is certainly one of them.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Trump World Tower isn't a landmark, but it is one of the tallest apartment buildings in the world.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

My City, Mississauga.......


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

Dubai: 21 Century Tower (269m,2003)


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Bertez said:


> My City, Mississauga.......


I think you missed part of the title (Residentail Landmark), so City Hall doesn't qualify. Unless you consider Hazel has moved in, than well, you're right.

Right now in Mississauga it would probably be Citygate. Tower one is complete, while tower two is still u/c.









One Park Tower will probably take the prize once it's complete (it's u/c starting 2006 I believe). It will be the tallest in the City once it's complete. 









There are a bunch more that could eventually take the title though. Absolute, a 5 tower project, is having a design competition for it's third tower presently, and it's expected to be 60+ stories. As well, there is a 19 tower project that will feature a 50+storie tower, and if done properly, could take the title too.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

This one's pretty easy. :lol:

Turning Torso, Malmö.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

jeicow said:


> I think you missed part of the title (Residentail Landmark), so City Hall doesn't qualify. Unless you consider Hazel has moved in, than well, you're right.
> 
> Right now in Mississauga it would probably be Citygate. Tower one is complete, while tower two is still u/c.
> 
> ...



My bad...


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah...we dont really have any Residential Landmarks in Copenhagen...


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Signature Place:34 Floors to be cities tallest going u/c in 2006
















The Edge could be our landmark instead its 31 floors but its not sure this one will be built unlike signature place because i heard its going u/c in 2006 and this one i havent heard when its going to be built.


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Bertez said:


> My bad...


No problem. Hazel has spent more time there than I've ever lived in a house. No doubt though that City Hall is the landmark building.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

For Chicago I might have to go with Lake Point Tower (home to Oprah and Sammy Sosa).


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Hong Kong? Definitely The Highcliff and Summit! What other city on earth can you find a 73 and 69 storie high-rise condo on a hillslope?
> 
> Highcliff & Summit


WANCH,
I think the ARCH & the HARBOURSIDE are also lankmark residential buildings of HK. Whether they're ugly of not. They're special in shape and the ARCH did held the record price in HK. As I don't know how to post pics here. Do you have some to share here?


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Amersfoorts landmark is the haut-design neigbourhood of Kattenbroek (my own neigbourhood )


----------



## 2000_Watts (May 3, 2005)

KC resdiential icon, one of our newest conversions...

909 Walnut, formerly known as the Fidelity Bank Building, completed in 1931

Missouri's tallest residential at 35 stories (464 ft./141m)

not my pix; these and more at www.kcskyscrapers.com




http://www.kcskyscrapers.com/kcpics/construction/kc123104_909walnuttop?full=1


http://www.kcskyscrapers.com/kcpics/kcguyedguy/909walnut1


http://www.kcskyscrapers.com/kcpics/construction/909walnut012905?full=1



http://www.kcskyscrapers.com/kcpics/downtown/909walnut_waltower


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

London's Pan Peninsula will be nice, the tallest residential building in Europe.
Toronto's got the CityPlace developments that are quite landmark-y.
Chicago's got that building (don't know what it's called), that's reminiscent of the Petronas towers, with the garage on the first few floors.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> London's Pan Peninsula will be nice, the tallest residential building in Europe.
> Toronto's got the CityPlace developments that are quite landmark-y.
> Chicago's got that building (don't know what it's called), that's reminiscent of the Petronas towers, with the garage on the first few floors.


Marina City?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah, that's it!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

For Hong Kong, I prefer *Highcliff and Summit*, but someone requested a photo of the *Harbourside and the Arch*, so here it is :


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> London's Pan Peninsula will be nice, the tallest residential building in Europe.
> Toronto's got the CityPlace developments that are quite landmark-y.
> Chicago's got that building (don't know what it's called), that's reminiscent of the Petronas towers, with the garage on the first few floors.


Didnt we already decide that it wont be Europe's tallest residential? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=295509


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

mr_storms said:


> Didnt we already decide that it wont be Europe's tallest residential? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=295509


some people refuse to let the facts stop a great statement....


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

cphdude said:


> Yeah...we dont really have any Residential Landmarks in Copenhagen...


The cylinder buildings at Islands Brygge? Not exactly tall, but they're certainly landmarks.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Marathoner said:


> WANCH,
> I think the ARCH & the HARBOURSIDE are also lankmark residential buildings of HK. Whether they're ugly of not. They're special in shape and the ARCH did held the record price in HK. As I don't know how to post pics here. Do you have some to share here?


True that the Arch and Harbourside are residential landmarks but I find Highcliff @ Summit more distinctive!

Actually HK has alot of residential landmarks. Here's another one in Repulse Bay, south of the island 

The Repulse Bay (HK) with it's hole


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

staff said:


> The cylinder buildings at Islands Brygge? Not exactly tall, but they're certainly landmarks.


nah, i dont know...its nice, but hardly a landmark compared to once mentioned here... Plus, does anybody wanna live there...? There are a lot of apartments for sale...I saw 4 just this weekend at one agent....


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

The Q1 tower 80 floors 322.5m to spire. Q1 is the tallest residential tower in the world.


----------

